# Is TC necessary to you as a listener?



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It's been difficult recently to access the forum and it's been suggested that some of us don't have a real life away from Talk Classical! :lol:

That got me to thinking - I do have a real life, but when it comes to listening to music, I absolutely need TC in order to tell people what I'm listening to, find out composers to try, find out what the issues are, and feel that I'm among like-minded people.

I mightn't need it so much if I had a group of real-life classical music friends to talk to, of course.

So I wondered what place this forum holds in your listening life, and am posting a poll as a launch-point for you to share your opinions, dear fellow-members. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I dickered for a long time between 'I feel I've accomplished something' and 'I feel bereaved when the site is down' but in the end I voted for the latter - because certainly I spent all day yesterday clicking buttons to find out if the Forum Page was back up again. :lol:

In all seriousness, TalkClassical is a great blessing in my life. Even playing Scratchgolf's :tiphat: Musical Association game has led to some fab discoveries.

Vive l'amour, et vive Talk Classical! :cheers:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TC was inaccessible all day yesterday. I ended up visiting a board (non-music) that I had previously abandoned, just to fill the void.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Before I joined TC I only knew the Famous Names. I could learn of Others off my own bat, of course, but there are people here to communicate directly with to progress my knowledge and understanding. The composers I am now enjoying listening to are those I have learned of directly from TC.

Not sure how this'll pan out in the future of course. I may lumber around more on Spotify/Youtube/Wikipedia now I have some more signposts on the map; but I'm sure I'll still use this forum as a sounding board. 

And, also of course, my contribution TC the forum is almost entirely ignorant and trivial.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I find it quite naive to only have one single reason for activity or not on TC, myself, I have a multitude of various reasons for being here, but mostly it is my main forum for being sarcastic about people that refuse to submit to contemporary music...  

I usually listen to music when TC is down, what else are there to do?

/ptr


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I think other. Not really but occasionally I learn something new.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Ukko said:


> TC was inaccessible all day yesterday. I ended up visiting a board (non-music) that I had previously abandoned, just to fill the void.


Did they wonder why you were going on about 4'33" ???!!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I go to "Current Listening" to get some ideas what to listen to when I can't think of anything by myself. Unfortunately people listen to those old fashioned whimsical composers like Verdi, Mozart and Haydn...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Since I first joined, TC has been a wonderful source of information for me. From various threads (the list projects, current listening, composer guestbooks, and general posts) I have found many composers and works that I enjoy. I have accumulated an enormous list of "to do" listenings, and that list continually grows. 

When I explore a new composer, one of the first things I do is look on TC to see what works others enjoy. I start with them first and move on from there.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Absolutely indispensable! Typically, the first thing I do when I get out of hospital is check thesite out to see what's new. Yesterday was thoroughly depressing - the front page was down and nobody (much) was posting.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have been listening to music for years without TC (I only discovered the site in the summer of 2013) and, while most of my friends have been passionate music fanatics, few have shared my passion for classical music to the degree I experience it. Sometimes, I think it is a bit childish to post acquisitions  as if seeking approval, but it is kind of fun, too. Similarly, I question my enthusiastic sharing of my current listening. Does anyone really care?  I wouldn't stop my listening in order to share another's experience and I doubt many drop what they are hearing to listen to what I'm hearing. Still, I enjoy scanning the pages to see the albums that people enjoy and they give me ideas for ones I might like to hear, or even own. I rarely purchase exactly what I see posted, but I use the thread to generate ideas that will steer me to the purchases suited to me. I also enjoy the ability to ask knowledgeable others about recordings. Where else can one access an interactive knowledge base such as is TC? And, also, I enjoy the community of listeners. When I notice an absence, I wonder about the person behind the avatar: why are they absent? has something happened? have they given up on classical music? etc.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

dogen said:


> Did they wonder why you were going on about 4'33" ???!!


It's a gun board; they would think I was referring to MOA.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gotta love our tinychat chat group when the forum goes down.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I like TC ... I don't *need* it.

Or rather, I used to like it a lot, but now I'm losing patience and I enjoy it less than I used to. Sometimes I wonder if the site is down because the 'Stupid Thread Ideas' forum has leaked all over the site and someone needs to do some mopping up


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

As Headphone Hermit indicated, like and need are two different things. I do feel that I need music and some audio equipment.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

It may not be necessary to me as a listener, but it sure is as a student... or rather a disciple. I have learned most of what I know about classical music from this forum. And I do miss it when it is down.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The gentle but persuasive advocacy of certain music by certain members has often given me more reference points when casting my net about, so that's a useful advantage for me and one for which I'm always willing to give credit. On the other hand, if anyone tries to force-feed suggestions about this and that down our necks with a more bullishly self-serving attitude I tend to look elsewhere for a consensus of opinion.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

For me, personally, the internet is icing on the cake ... and sometimes I like my cake without icing. I can live with it and I can survive without it. Most of us senior [age] members grew up and went to school/university without the internet or any other electronic resources.

I find Talk Classical an interesting resource of information. We have many highly educated members that offer a plethora of wonderful advise and they are quite willing to share their expertise with others.

I equally find our sister site, MIMF, another wonderful place to visit (it was up all day yesterday) where the atmosphere is quite different as we cover a broader subject base as it pertains to music discussions.

All this is said as a member, not as an administrator. Performing the admin functions [all done in the background from a different access point] is delightful for me as well; I miss that part when the site is down.

Kh ♫


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I almost died without my daily take of likes & John Cage jokes when the site was down. Also the stupid thread ideas that pop into my head won't leave me alone until I post them here!


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

TC has been very helpful to me. I've gotten useful advice on pieces and performances, especially when trying to choose a performance of a piece I wanted to buy, in this world of so many choices. If it disappeared, I'd be sad. But it is not necessary to me. I enjoy exchanging opinions, but it's not essential to me. During the past few days when the site was unavailable, I just went about doing my normal things. I'm glad it's back now. It's a good site with a lot of very knowledgeable people. 

I'd feel bereaved if suddenly I had no way to listen to music and no hope of remedying the situation.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been listening to Music for over 40 years, and posting here for a few months. It's a nice place to find like minded people, which when it comes to Music, I find very hard to do in the non virtual world


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Ordinarily, I am in contact with offline friends who are willing to debate the relative merits of classical music, and who, like most of the posters here on TC, are more knowledgeable than myself. When I am on holiday, as I am now, I find the avenues to be a bit more circumscribed. I enjoy the colourful debates that rage across the board, but I can leave the site for weeks on end. What I mean to say is that my online persona is not as important as my offline one.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's necessary for me because I simply don't talk about classical music in "real life". I get to talk about a lot of my interests with friends, but this is one that I don't have in common with anybody. This site makes listening to classical music more enjoyable and motivates me to listen to it when I've gone too long with only listening to popular music


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I almost died without my daily take of likes & John Cage jokes when the site was down. Also the stupid thread ideas that pop into my head won't leave me alone until I post them here!


Your stupid ideas should be in a book, which I would buy. It gives me a chuckle every day.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I am relatively new to the site. So far, I am enjoying the site more than getting annoyed by it.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> Your stupid ideas should be in a book, which I would buy. It gives me a chuckle every day.


I always thought I was talentless, but now I've finally found my calling. My mother's so proud of me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Remember, it's not your stupid ideas* that are so memorable, but your *'Stupid Ideas'* - the Movie, coming shortly! 

I think a lot of the posts from TC would make good reading in a book - or maybe a novel. 
We have plenty of memorable characters here, after all.

*You don't have any.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Giordano said:


> I am relatively new to the site. So far, I am enjoying the site more than getting annoyed by it.


That'll come......


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I voted the third choice: "I don't need TC but I find it useful for swapping opinions etc."

I've found some new music (to me) via all the youtube hyperlinks. And when I hear something interesting that someone might enjoy, I copy the link and share it. I've heard works I never would've known about if it weren't for TC. Yes it IS useful!


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Not required per se but I like the athmosphere. It's informal enough not to be boring yet I still learn new things.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Now that I think of it, I am attached to this forum even for reasons having nothing to do with music. It is one way for me to share my life with the rest of the world, and by now I have shared quite a big chunk of it. Anyone who would read my entire posting history would learn a lot about me: what I do, where I go, what makes me happy or angry, what I look like, what I think, read, watch etc. Sometimes it seems a not particularly wise thing to do, but it is how it is.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

There are some lovely people on TC, and, true enough, that goes beyond the music. When Taggart was in hospital last year, I found it a great comfort to write to people or post and get their sympathy and support. It is a forum in a thousand.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

dogen said:


> Did they wonder why you were going on about 4'33" ???!!


Lumbered on post #7 Dogen.

Well done!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, Wood, good point; I now know about John Cage, which I didn't before. 
Another great job done by Talk Classical. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

But maybe I should let my Real Life loom larger, and let TC recede for a while...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Yes, Wood, good point; I now know about John Cage, which I didn't before.
> Another great job done by Talk Classical. :tiphat:


Yes, but you know what Elizabeth Bennet said about John Cage:
"Of some delights, I believe a little goes a long way."


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

dogen said:


> Yes, but you know what Elizabeth Bennet said about John Cage:
> "Of some delights, I believe a little goes a long way."


There seems to be a lot of pride and prejudice in this thread.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

But far more sense & sensibility. 










Because this is an emma-nently fabulous forum - 
of the finest persuasion. 

A woman's field park for musical discussion. 
No place for cold north anger, abysmal jokes or austentatious puns.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> But far more sense & sensibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm anticipating the next pun-post about _Harbinger Abbey._


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> But far more sense & sensibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


austentatious? Is that the Scots spelling? [picking on school teacher here] You are right though, there is _no_ good place for those puns.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I've learned a lot coming to TC, the wealth of knowledge and reliability of recommendations is a great resource for me. Still, I mostly listen to Mozart, but I've purchased CDs of works by Mahler, Schoenberg, Bach among others, based solely on what people here have written about them...


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

It's a nice site.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I almost voted the first first option but I thought TC is about talking/discussing about classical music, and that I do with real life friends of course, who are far, far more balanced when it comes to the issue of contemporary composed music.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> I almost voted the first first option but I thought TC is about talking/discussing about classical music, and that I do with real life friends of course, who are far, far more balanced when it comes to the issue of contemporary composed music.


What does "balanced" mean, and how does it apply to TC?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

TC is not necessary to me, as I was listening to classical music before I found this forum and I'll be listening to classical music long after I give up here. I started to give up a week ago when I thought things started to go a bit crazy. But I'm still here. 

I've learned some things here about music, I've listened to music I wouldn't have tried before. My favourite thread is current listening as I get to see what you're listening to, and I get to find out about music I've never heard before. 

I've enjoyed participating in the string quartet list. 

But there are some things I do not like here.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

senza sordino said:


> TC is not necessary to me, as I was listening to classical music before I found this forum and I'll be listening to classical music long after I give up here. I started to give up a week ago when I thought things started to go a bit crazy. But I'm still here.
> 
> I've learned some things here about music, I've listened to music I wouldn't have tried before. My favourite thread is current listening as I get to see what you're listening to, and I get to find out about music I've never heard before.
> 
> ...


I am completely in sync with your first and last thoughts, which is why I will no longer be a high volume poster on TC.

Of course if they agree to my terms....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

brotagonist said:


> When I notice an absence, I wonder about the person behind the avatar: why are they absent? has something happened? have they given up on classical music? etc.


I miss ol' Moody. I always liked what he had to say. Anyone know if he's still kicking?

I've become a bit obsessed with TC, mainly because I'm obsessed with classical music more than ever at this point in my listening life. I also live in a cold climate, I'm getting older, and I have no interest in outdoor winter activities. So I'll be hanging around here a lot until April arrives.

I'm guilty of posting quite a bit of music, but not to seek approval. I'm a lone wolf, and I don't care if anybody likes what I listen to. I just get enthusiastic about great music, so I want to say hey, this is great! You might want to give it a listen? Or not.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I miss ol' Moody. I always liked what he had to say. Anyone know if he's still kicking?
> 
> I've become a bit obsessed with TC, mainly because I'm obsessed with classical music more than ever at this point in my listening life. I also live in a cold climate, I'm getting older, and I have no interest in outdoor winter activities. So I'll be hanging around here a lot until April arrives.
> 
> I'm guilty of posting quite a bit of music, but not to seek approval. I'm a lone wolf, and I don't care if anybody likes what I listen to. I just get enthusiastic about great music, so I want to say hey, this is great! You might want to give it a listen? Or not.


I am in touch with Moody & have sent you a pm of news.
If anyone wishes to have news of Moody, please send me a pm.

Basically, he is not very well & is in a residential nursing home, where his family visit him. He loves to hear about TC, but the chances of moody coming back online are small, speaking honestly.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Why doesn't somebody get him a laptop, so he doesn't have to be bored out of his mind in that nursing home?


----------

